# snow removal....



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

hi folks i was wondering what the most/economical way there was to remove snow from my 700 ft gravel **iveway. i have a kubota L-2550 with a bucket loader, should the bucket be good enough, i also just purchased a 7ft grader blade for the 3 pt hitch, its about 16 inches high, will that be effective for snow plowing?


----------



## huskybolens (May 31, 2007)

Move south.


If that isn't possible, I would use the grader. But, that is just my opinion, and I don't know much for being 14.


----------

